# Newark-on-Trent Lorry Park



## BigBoldJohn (Jul 7, 2006)

Needed to stop overnight so I asked.......

Reply from Newark & Sherwood District Council

Further to your enquiry about overnight parking with your motorhome at the Council’s overnight lorry park on the Great North Road I would state that , although this is primarily a park for heavy Goods vehicles the Council are prepared for motorhomes to park here, provided the appropriate tariff is paid.

I would point out that there is an approved caravan site –Smeaton’s Lakes – about a mile out of town on the Great North Road – that offers more pleasant surroundings than the Council’s HGV overnight park

Jim Besson

Community Services Manager

Phone 01636 655711

God bless them, any chance of an aire?


----------

